# Bermuda Report



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Got back last night from my nephew's wedding in Bermuda.. GREAT trip... EVERYTHING is VERY expensive though. 

I booked a fishingtrip with Capt. Alan Card and his son Ian. Thanks to the fella from J&M Tackle who posted here a few months ago with the recommendation. They were EXCELLENT with a bunch of non-fishermen aboard.

It's kinda between seasons right now, but small Wahoo are there all year. So that was the target. A lot of weeds, so we live baited with what they called "robins"... "speedos" over here.

5 guys went out we all caught fish, even the guy who was either "talking to Ralph"or laid out on the bench from breakwater to breakwater toughed it out to catch a fish.

Here's the take...









Another 3 or so big Barracuda...

I was the only fisherman of the group... I asked Capt Card to not make it easy on them so we used 30W...it was a hoot watching the boys get there butts kicked.

We also had another 6 or 7 knockdowns.

Funny story... we stopped to catch the bait and they put a flat line out to let us play with small bonito as the Capt. and mate caught bait. We hooked up a bonito, but it got cut in half on the way in by a barracuda. About the same time the mate dehooked thefront end of the fish and dropped it in the bucket his cell phone in his pocketwent off. His ringtone was the sound of a baby crying. He did not answer so it kept "ringing".

We were across the cockpit and the fella on the leftin the picture aboveturned to me and asked out loud... no kidding... "Is that fish crying?..."

Even the mate couldn't not laugh...

PRICELESS

I had a blast. We kept one of the fish and it was served as an appetizer at that nights rehearsal dinner

Jim


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn, too bad he couldn't keep a straight face and tell him it was the fish!



too funny!



sounds like a good time even with the high$$$ :letsdrink


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

:toast Great report Jim!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Classic!!! Good report Jim.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jim, sounds like a lot of fun. Too funny about the ringtone.


----------

